# My Classical Collection - Updated



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

Shuman:

- The 4 Symphonies (2-CD set)
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Leonard Bernstein
Label: DG

-The Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

Vaughan Williams:

- Fantasies, The Lark Ascending, Five Variants on Wives
Orch: Acad. of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Cond: Neville Marriner
Label: London (Decca)

- The Complete Symphonies (8-CD set)
Orch: London Philharmonic, New Philharmonia, London Symphony
Cond: Sir Adrian Boult
Label: EMI

- The Nine Symphonies (6-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Andre Previn
Label: RCA

-Symphonies 1-9; The Lark Ascending, etc.
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Bernard Haitink
Label: EMI

-The Nine Symphonies; Job (7-CD set)
Orch: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic, London Philharmonic
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: EMI

-The Complete Symphonies (6-CD set)
Orch: Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: Kees Bakels, Paul Daniel

Bruckner:

- Symphonies 1-9 (9-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic, Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Eugen Jochum
Label: DG

- The Complete Symphonies (9-CD set)
Orch: Dresden Staatskapelle
Cond: Eugen Jochum
Label: EMI




- Symphony No. 00 'Study Symphony'
Orch: Royal Scottish National
Cond: Georg Tintner
Label: Naxos

-Symphonies 1-9 (9-CD set)
Orch: Cologne Radio Symphony
Cond: Gunter Wand
Label: RCA 

Nielsen:

- Symphonies Nos. 1-3 (2-CD set)
Orch: San Francisco Symphony
Cond: Herbert Blomstedt
Label: Decca


-Symphonies Nos. 4-6 (2-CD set)
Orch: San Francisco Symphony
Cond: Herbert Blomstedt
Label: Decca

-Sympbonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Royal Stockholm Symphony
Cond: Gennady Rozhdestvensky
Label: Chandos


Sibelius:

- The Complete Symphonies 1 (2-CD set)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Sir Colin Davis
Label: Philips

- The Complete Symphonies 2 (2-CD set)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Sir Colin Davis
Label: Philips

- Symphonies 1-7 (5-CD set)
Orch: Halle Orchestra
Cond: Sir John Barbirolli
Label: EMI

- The Symphonies; Tone Poems (7-CD set)
Orch: Gothenburg Symphony
Cond: Neeme Jarvi
Label: DG

- Kullervo
Orch: Royal Stockholm Philharmonic
Cond: Paavo Jarvi
Label: Virgin Classics

-The Complete Symphonies; Tone Poems (8-CD set)
Orch: Helsinki Philharmonic, Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: Paavo Berglund
Label: EMI

-The 7 Symphonies; Finlandia; Kullervo (7-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Sir Colin Davis
Label: RCA

-The Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Lorin Maazel
Label: Decca

-The Symphonies, Tone Poems, Violin Concerto (5-CD set)
Orch: Boston Symphony, Philharmonia Orch. Of London
Cond: Ashkenazy
Label: Decca

-Symphonies 1-7 (5-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Kullervo
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Robert Spano
Label: Telarc

-Tone Poems
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond; Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc


Berlioz:

- Symphonie Fantastique
Orch: Philadelphia Orchestra
Cond: Riccard Muti
Label: EMI


- Requiem (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Charles Munch
Label: RCA

- Harold In Italy; Overtures (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Charles Munch
Label: RCA

- Complete Orchestral Works (6-CD set)
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw, London Symphony, BBC Symphony
Cond: Sir Colin Davis
Label: Philips

-Requiem (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Sir Colin Davis
Label: Philips

-Munch Conducts Berlioz (10-CD set)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond; Charles Munch
Label: RCA

-Requiem (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Robert Spano
Label: Telarc



Bartok:

- Concerto for Orchestra; Hungarian Sketches; etc.
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

- The Wooden Prince; Cantata Profana
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

- The Piano Concertos
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic, Chicago Symphony, London Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

- Concerto for Orchestra; 4 Orchestral Pieces
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

- The Miraculous Mandarin; Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

- Divertimento; Dance Suite; Hungarian Sketches; Two Pictures
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Concertos
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic, London Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Violin Concerto No. 2; Rhapsodies Nos. 1 & 2
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Orchestral Music (3-CD set)
Orch: Budapest Festival Orch.
Cond: Ivan Fischer
Label: Philips

-The Miraculous Mandarin; Concerto for Orchestra; Piano Concertos; etc. (4-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI


Shostakovich:

- The Complete Symphonies (11-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony, Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Bernard Haitink
Label: Decca
- Shostakovich Edition: Complete Symphonies (27-CD set)
Label: Brilliant Classics


- The Jazz Album
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca


- Ballet Suites Nos. 1-4
Orch: Russian Philharmonic
Cond: Dmitry Yablonsky
Label: Naxos

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc


-Symphonies 5 & 9
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: Bernstein
Label: Sony


-Symphonies Nos. 1 & 7 (2-CD set)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Bernstein
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

Haydn:

- The "London" Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: London Philharmonic, Berlin Philharmonic, Bavaria Radio Symphony
Cond: Eugen Jochum
Label: DG

Prokofiev:


- 7 Symphonies; Lieutenant Kije (4-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Seiji Ozawa
Label: DG


- Romeo and Juliet (2-CD set)
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: Lorin Maazel
Label: Decca

- Cinderella, Glazunov: The Seasons (2-CD set)
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra, Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Vladimir Ashkenazy
Label: Decca


-Piano Concertos
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: V. Ashkenazy
Label: Decca

-Symphony Nos. 1 & 5
Orch: Atlana Symphony
Cond; Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc


-Complete Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
Cond: Dmitrij Kitajenko
Label: Phoenix Edition

-The Complete Symphonies (4-CD set)
Orch: Scottish National Orchestra
Cond: Neeme Jarvi
Label: Chandos

Janacek:

- Chamber Music And Orchestral Works (5-CD set)
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic, London Philharmonic, Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra
Cond: Sir Charles Mackerras, Neville Marriner, Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

-Orchestral Works (2-CD set)
Orch: Czech State Philharmonic
Cond: Jose Seberier
Label: Reference

Scriabin:

- Complete Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Berlin German Symphony
Cond: Vladimir Ashkenazy
Label: Decca

Tchaikovsky:

- The Complete Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- Swan Lake (2-CD set)
Orch: Philadelphia Orchestra
Cond: Wolfgang Sawallisch
Label: EMI

- The Sleeping Beauty (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Andre Previn
Label: EMI

-The 6 Symphonies (6-CD set)
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Yuri Temirkanov
Label: RCA

-Piano Concerto No. 1/Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: RCA Symphony, Chicago Symphony
Cond; Kiril Kondrashin, F. Reiner
Label: RCA

-Manfred Symphony
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Vladimir Jurowski
Label: London Philharmonic 

Stravinsky:

- Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky: Petrushka; Le Sacre du Printemps
Orch: Columbia Symphony
Cond: Igor Stravinsky
Label: Sony

- Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms/Symphony in 3 Movements
Orch: Columbia Symphony, CBC Symphony
Cond: Igor Stravinsky
Label: Sony



- Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky: Firebird Suite-Complete; Scherzo; Firework
Orch: CBC Symphony, Columbia Symphony
Cond: Igor Stravinsky
Label: Sony

- Works of Igor Stravinsky (22-CD set)
Label: Sony


- Three Greek Ballets (Apollo, Agon, Orpheus)
Orch: London Symphony, Orchestra of St. Luke's
Cond: Robert Craft
Label: Naxos

- The Rite of Spring, Firebird Suite; Prokofiev: Scythian Suite (Expanded Edition)
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- Petrouchka; Le Sacre de printemps
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

- Le Chant du Rossignol, L'Histoire du Soldat
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG


- Symphony of Psalms; Symphony in Three Movements
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

- The Firebird/Fantaisie for Orchestra Op.4; Four Studies
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Stravinsky Edition (4-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony of Psalms; Symphony In C; Symphony In Three Movements
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-The Rite of Spring; Fireworks; Firebird
Orch: Boston Symphony, Chicago Symphony
Cond: Seiji Ozawa
Label: RCA

Dvorak:

- The Nine Symphonies (6-CD set)
Orch: Bernlin Philharmonic, Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Rafael Kubelik
Label: DG

- Symphony No. 9 "From The New World" (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

-Slavonic Dances
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Levi
Label: Telarc

Franck:

- Symphony in D minor, Le Chasseur Maudit
Orch: Philadelphia Orchestra
Cond: Riccardo Muti
Label: EMI


Rimsky-Korsakov:

- Scheherazade; Stravinsky: Song of the Nightingale (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA


-Overtures and Suites from the Operas (2-CD set)
Orch: Royal Scottish National Orch.
Cond: Neeme Jarvi
Label: Chandos


-Scheherazade
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; Yuri Temirkanov
Label: RCA

-Orchestral Favorites
Orch: Philharmonia Orch. Of London
Cond: Andre Cluytens, Efrem Kurtz
Label: EMI

-Scheherazade
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond; Y. Levi
Label: Telarc

Copland:

- Appalachian Spring; Billy the Kid, etc.
Orch: London Symphony, Minnesota Symphony
Cond: Harold Lawrence, Antal Dorati
Label: Mercury

- Billy The Kid, Grofe: Grand Canyon Suite (MD master only)
Orch: Martin Gould and His Orchestra
Cond: Martin Gould
Label: RCA

- Copland Conducts Copland (Expanded Edition)
Orch: Columbia Symphony
Cond: Aaron Copland
Label: Sony

- The Copland Collection: Early Orchestral Works 1922-1935 (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony, NY Philharmonic
Cond: Aaron Copland, Helmuth Kolbe, L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- The Copland Collection: Orchestral Works 1948-1971 (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony, New Philharmonia Orchestra
Cond: Aaron Copland, Helmuth Kolbe, L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- The Copland Collection: Orchestral Works And Ballet Works 1936-1948 (3-CD set)
Orch: Columbia Symphony, Columbia Symphony Strings, London Symphony, New Philharmonia
Cond: Aaron Copland
Label: Sony


- Copland Conducts Copland: Appalachian Spring
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Aaron Copland
Label: CBS Masterworks

- Copland Conducts Copland: Our Town; Red Pony Suite, etc.
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Helmuth Kolbe
Label: CBS Masterworks


- Third Symphony; Music For Theatre
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

- Appalachian Spring; Rodeo; Fanfare For The Common Man
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Louis Lane
Label: Telarc


Mendelssohn:

- 5 Symphonies, 7 Overtures (4-CD box set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

- Italian And Reformation Symphonies (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Charles Munch
Label: RCA


- Piano Concertos
Orch: Acad. of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Cond: Neville Marriner
Label: Sony

- Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" And Symphony No. 4 "Italian"
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Herbert von Karajan
Label: DG

- The Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Herbert von Karajan
Label: DG

-A Midsummer’s Night Dream
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Andre Previn
Label: EMI

-Symphonies, Overtures, Concertos (6-CD set)
Orch: Bamberg Symphony
Cond: Claus Peter Flor
Label: RCA

-A Midsummer’s Night Dream; Symphony No. 4 “Italian”
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Y. Levi
Label: Telarc

-Violin Concerto; Symphony No. 4 “Italian,” Hebrides Overture
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

Rachmaninov:

- The Symphonies, The Bells, Symphonic Dances, The Isle of the Dead (3-CD set)
Orch: Concertgebouw Orchestra
Cond: Vladimir Ashenazy
Label: Decca

-Piano Concertos 1-4 (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Vladimir Ashkenazy
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 2; Vocalise
Orch: St. Petersburg Philharmonic
Cond; Yuri Temirkanov
Label: RCA

-Symphonic Dances; Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
Orch: St. Petersburg Philharmonic
Cond: Yuri Temirkanov
Label: RCA

-Symphonies 1-3; Symphonic Dances; Isle of the Dead; etc. (3-CD set)
Orch: St. Petersburg Philharmonic
Cond: Mariss Jansons
Label: EMI

Debussy/Ravel:

- Debussy/Ravel: Orchestral Works (8-CD set)
Orch: Orchestre de Paris
Cond: Jean Martinon
Label: EMI

- Complete Works For Orchestra (4-CD set)
Orch: Ulster Orchestra
Cond: Yan Pascal Tortelier
Label: Chandos

-La Mer; Nocturnes; Jeux; etc.
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Images; Printemps; etc.
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Debussy: Images; Jeux; La Mer; Ravel: Alborada del gracioso; Daphnis et Chloé (5-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

Ravel (see above entry for Debussy):

- Daphnis et Chloe (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Charles Munch
Label: RCA

- Bolero, La Valse, etc. (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Charles Munch
Label: RCA

- Orchestral Works (4-CD set)
Orch: Ulster Orchestra
Cond: Yan Pascal Tortelier
Label: Chandos

- The Piano Concertos; Valses nobles et sentimentales
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Prokofiev, Ravel: Piano Concertos, etc.
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

- Shéhérazade; Le Tombeau de Couperin; Debussy: Ballades de Villon
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Daphnis et Chloe; La Valse
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG


-Ma Mere L’Oye; Rhapsodie Espagnole; etc.
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG


-Orchestral Works (4-CD set)
Orch: Montreal Symphony
Cond; Charles Dutoit
Label: Decca

-Orchestral Works (2-CD set)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Seiji Ozawa
Label: DG

Brahmns:

- 4 Symphonies, Variations (3-CD set)
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Karl Bohm
Label: DG

-The 4 Symphonies; Overtures, Haydn Variations, Piano/Violin Concertos (5-CD set)
Orch: Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Sir Colin Davis
Label: RCA

-Piano Concerto No. 1
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Ein Deutsches Requiem: A German Requiem
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Robert Shaw
Label: Telarc

-Ein Deutsches Requiem: A German Requiem
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

Barber:

- Symphony Nos. 1 And 2; The School For Scandal Overture
Orch: Detroit Symphony
Cond: Neeme Jarvi
Label: Chandos

- Orchestral Works
Orch: Detroit Symphony
Cond: Neeme Jarvi
Label: Chandos

- Capricorn Concerto; A Hand of Bridge; Intermezzo from Vanessa
Orch: Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Cond: Marin Alsop
Label: Naxos

- Violin Concerto; Cello Concerto; Piano Concerto
Orch: St. Louis Symphony
Cond: Leonard Slatkin
Label: RCA

-Violin Concerto; Piano Concerto
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc


-Bernstein Conducts Barber & Shuman
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; Bernstein
Label: Sony


Rossini:

- Complete Overtures (3-CD set)
Orch: Acad. of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Cond: Neville Marriner
Label: Philips






Elgar:

- Orchestral Works (5-CD set)
Orch: New Philharmonia, Halle Orchestra, London Symphony
Cond: Sir John Barbirolli
Label: EMI

Borodin:

- Symphony No. 2, In The Steppes of Central Asia, Prince Igor
Orch: National Philharmonic
Cond: Loris Tjeknavorian
Label: RCA

- Orchestral Works
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic, London Philharmonia, Liege Orchestra
Cond: Rafael Kubelik, Andre Cluytens, Constantin Silvestri, Paul Strauss, Herbert von Karajan
Label: EMI

-Symphonies 1-3
Orch: National Philharmonic
Cond: Loris Tjeknavorian
Label: RCA 

Wagner:

- The "Ring" Without Words
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Lorin Maazel
Label: Telarc

Holst:

- Orchestral Works, Vol. 1 (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

- Orchestral Works
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

- The Planets; Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

-Symphony in F; A Hampshire Suite
Orch: Munich Symphony
Cond: Douglas Bostock
Label: Scandinavian Classics

-The Planets; St. Paul’s Suite
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Royal Philharmonic Masterwork


-St. Paul’s Suite; Brook Green Suite; Fugal Concerto
Orch: English Chamber Orchestra
Cond: Ian Humphries
Label: Classics For Pleasure (EMI)

-The Planets
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI



Beethoven:

- Complete Masterpieces (60-CD set)
Label: Sony

Mahler:

- Symphony No. 1 "Titan" And Symphony No. 10 "Adagio"
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- The Complete Symphonies (12-CD set)
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- Symphony No. 4 (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

-Symphonies 1-10 (10-CD set)
Orch: Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Rafael Kubelik
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Robert Shaw
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc


-Symphony No. 2/Symphony No. 10 (2-CD set)
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc



-Symphony No. 2 “Resurrection”
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Zubin Mehta
Label: Decca

-The Complete Symphonies (10-CD set)
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Klaus Tennstedt
Label: EMI

Mussorgsky:

- Pictures at an Exhibition, A Night on Bald Mountain, and Other Russian Showpieces (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

-Pictures At An Exhibition; Night on Bald Mountain
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Y. Levi
Label: Telarc

Respighi:

- Fountains of Rome; Pines of Rome; Debussy: Le Mer (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

-Pines of Rome, Fountains of Rome, etc.
Orch: Pittsburgh Symphony
Cond: L. Maazel
Label: Sony

-Pines of Rome, The Birds, etc.
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Louis Lane
Label: Telarc

Sibelius, Prokofiev, Glazunov: Violin Concertos (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony, Boston Symphony
Cond: Walter Hendl
Label: RCA




Gershwin:

- Rhapsody In Blue, An American in Paris (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Pops
Cond: Arthur Fiedler
Label: RCA



Liszt:

- Orchestral Works (7-CD set)
Orch: Leipzig Gewandhaus
Cond: Kurt Masur
Label: EMI

Ives:

- Symphony Nos. 1 And 2; Hyms
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Michael Tilson Thomas
Label: Sony


- Symphony Nos. 2 And 3
Orch: Concertgebouw Orchestra
Cond: Michael Tilson Thomas
Label: Sony

- Holidays Symphony
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Michael Tilson Thomas
Label: Sony

- Symphony No. 2, The Gong on the Hook and Ladder, etc.
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: DG

Offenbach:

- Gaite Parisienne (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Pops
Cond: Arthur Fiedler
Label: RCA

Ries:

- Complete Symphonies (4-CD set)
Orch: Zurich Chamber Orchestra
Cond: Howard Griffiths
Label: CPO

Rangstrom:

- Complete Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Norrkoping Symphony
Cond: Michail Jurowski
Label: CPO

Mozart:

- Symphonies 28-41 (5-CD set)
Orch: Dresden Staatskapelle
Cond: Sir Colin Davis
Label: Decca


Strauss, Richard:

- Orchestral Works (9-CD set)
Orch: Dresden Staatskapelle
Cond: Rudolf Kempe
Label: EMI

- Symphonia Domestica (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: F. Reiner
Label: RCA

- Don Quixote; Eulenspiegel: Merry Pranks (Karajan Gold Edition-Very Rare)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Herbert von Karajan
Label: DG

- Zarathustra; Don Juan; 4 Last Songs, etc. (2-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Herbert von Karajan
Label: DG

- Metamorphosen/Tod und Verklarung (Metamorphoses/Death and Transfiguration)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Herbert von Karajan
Label: DG

Bizet:

- Symphony No. 1; Offenbach: Gaite Parisienne
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- Carmen Suite Nos. 1 & 2
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

Martinu:

- Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Royal Scottish National Orch.
Cond: Bryden Thomson
Label: Chandos






Bax:

- Orchestral Works, Vols. 1-9 (9-CD)
Orch: London Symphony, Ulster Orch., Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Bryden Thomson, Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos


- The Complete Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Bryden Thomson
Label: Chandos

-The Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos

-Winter Legends; Saga Fragment (out-of-print)
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Bryden Thomson
Label: Chandos

-Spring Fire; Northern Ballad No. 2; etc. (out-of-print)
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond: V. Handley
Label: Chandos

-Film Music of Sir Arnold Bax; Oliver Twist
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Rumon Ramba
Label: Chandos

-Tone Poems
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: V. Handley
Label: Chandos





Atterberg:

- The Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: Frankfurt Radio Symphony, Radio-Philharmonic Hanover, etc.
Cond: Ari Rasilainen
Label: CPO

Delius:

- Orchestral Works (2-CD set)
Orch: Welsh National Opera Orchestra
Cond: Sir Charles Mackerras
Label: Decca

- Orchestral Works (2-CD set)
Orch: Halle Orch., London Symphony
Cond: Sir John Barbirolli
Label: EMI

-The Walk to Paradise Garden
Orch: Bournemouth Symphony
Cond; Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

-Florida Suite, North Country Sketches
Orch: Ulster Orchestra
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos

-In a Summer Garden: The Music of Frederick Delius (out-of-print)
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: V. Handley
Label: Classics for Pleasure (EMI)

-Paris: The Song of a Great City; Cello Concerto; Double Concerto (out-of-print)
Orch: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic
Cond; Sir Charles Mackerras
Label: Classics for Pleasure (EMI)

Kodaly:

- Dances of Galanta; Hary Janos (2-CD box set)
Orch: Philharmonia Hungarica
Cond: Antal Dorati
Label: Decca

-Hary Janos Suite; Dances of Galanta
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc




d'Indy:

- Jour d'été à la montagne; La Forêt enchantée; Souvenirs
Orch: Iceland Symphony
Cond: Rumon Gamba
Label: Chandos

Saint-Saens:

- Les 5 Symphonies (2-CD set)
Orch: ORTF National Orchestra
Cond: Jean Martinon
Label: EMI

- Introduction and Rondo capriccioso in Am; Danse macabre
Orch: Philharmonia of London, Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Charles Dutoit
Label: Decca

- Piano Concertos 1-5; Wedding Cake Caprice-Valse (2-CD set)
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Andre Previn
Label: EMI

Hi-Fi Fiedler: Orch: Boston Pops, Cond: Arthur Fiedler (Hybrid SACD)

Rorem:

- Three Symphonies
Orch: Bournemouth Sinfonietta, Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: José Serebrier
Label: Naxos

Bainton:

- Orchestral Works
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Paul Daniel
Label: Chandos

Gorecki:

- Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs," The Olden Style Pieces
Orch: Polish National Radio Symphony
Cond: Antoni Wit
Label: Naxos

Khachaturian:

- Spartacus, Gayaneh, Masquerade 
Orch: Bolshoi Symphony
Cond: Alexander Lazarev
Label: Naxos

Grofe:

- Death Valley Suite
Orch: Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: William T. Stromberg
Label: Naxos

- Orchestral Works
Orch: Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: William T. Stromberg
Label: Naxos

Alfven:

- The Prodigal Son Suite, Symphony No. 2
Orch: National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland
Cond: Niklas Willen
Label: Naxos


-The Symphonies; Swedish Rhapsodies (5-CD set)
Orch: Royal Stockholm Philharmonic
Cond; Neeme Jarvi
Label: Brilliant Classics


Moeran:

- Violin Concerto; Lonely Waters; Whythorne's Shadow; Cello Concerto
Orch: Bournemouth Sinfonietta
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos

- Rhapsodies Nos.1 & 2; In the Mountain Country; etc.
Orch: Ulster Orchestra
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos


- Symphony in G minor; Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra; Overture for a Masque
Orch: Ulster Orchestra
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos

Howells:

- Orchestral Works (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos



Stanford:

- Symphonies 1-7 (4-CD)
Orch: Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: David Lloyd-Jones
Label: Naxos


- Six Irish Rhapsodies; Piano Concerto No. 2; Down among the Dead Men (2-CD set)
Orch: Ulster Orch.
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos

-Symphonies 1-7 (4-CD set)
Orch: Ulster Orch.
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos

Bruch:

- The Complete Violin Concertos (2-CD set)
Orch: Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Cond: Kurt Masur
Label: Philips

Rautavaara:

- The 8 Symphonies (4-disc set)
Orch: National Orchestra of Belgium, Leipzig RSO, Helsinki Philharmonic
Cond: Mikko Franck, Max Pommer, Leif Segerstam
Label: Ondine

Hovhaness:

- Celestial Gate and Other Orchestral Works
Orch: Orch. of Flanders
Cond: Rudolf Werthen
Label: Telarc


- Mysterious Mountain
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: F. Reiner
Label: RCA

- Guitar Concerto No. 2
Orch: Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Cond: Stuart Robertson
Label: Naxos

- Symphony No. 60; Guitar Concerto; Khrimian Hairig
Orch: Berlin Radio Symphony
Cond: Gerard Schwarz
Label: Naxos

- Symphony Nos. 22 "City of Light Symphony" & 50 "Mount St. Helens Symphony"
Orch: Seattle Symphony
Cond: Gerard Schwarz
Label: Delos Records

- Mysterious Mountain, And God Created Great Whales
Orch: Seattle Symphony
Cond: Gerald Schwarz
Label: Delos Records

- Mysterious Mountains
Orch: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic
Cond: Gerald Schwarz
Label: Telarc

- Mystery Of The Holy Martyrs, Symphony No.3
Orch: KBS Symphony
Cond: Vakhtang Jordania
Label: Soundset Records

- Requiem and Resurrection; Symphony No. 19 "Vishnu"
Orch: NJ Wind Symphony, Sevan Philharmonic
Cond: Alan Hovhaness
Label: Crystal Records

Glazunov:

- Symphonies (Complete); Cantatas; Famous Ballet Music; Violin Concerto (7-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony, BBC National Orch. of Wales, Russian State Sym.
Cond: Dmitri Stepanovich, Alexander Glazunov, Tadaaki Otaka, Valery 
Polyansky Yolando Butt
Label: Brilliant Classics

Walton:

- Collected Works
Orch: London Symphony, Boston Symphony, Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Gregor Piatigorsky, William Walton, André Previn, Charles Münch,	Vernon Handley
Label: RCA Victor Europe

Grieg:

- Complete Music With Orchestra (6-CD set)
Orch: Gothenburg Symphony
Cond; Neeme Jarvi
Label: DG

Martucci:

- Complete Orchestral Works (4-CD set)
Orch: Philharmonia Orchestra of London
Cond: Francesco D'Avalos
Label: Brilliant Classics



Melartin:

- The Six Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Tampere Philharmonic
Cond: Leonid Grin
Label: Ondine



Rubbra:

- Complete Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

-Sinfonia Concertante; Tribute; Ode to the Queen
Orch: BBC National Orch. Of Wales
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos


Lyadov:

-Orchestral Works
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Vassily Sinaisky
Label: Chandos


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

Continued.....

Bliss:

-A Colour Symphony; The Enchantress; Cello Concerto
Orch: Ulster Orch.
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos

-Checkmate Suite; Hymn To Apollo; etc. (2-CD set)
Orch: Ulster Orch., Northern Sinfonia of England
Cond: Vernon Handley, Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos


Dukas:

-Symphony in C major; The Sorcerer’s Apprentice; etc.
Orch: Orchestre National de France
Cond: Leonard Slatkin
Label: RCA





Schubert:

-The 10 Symphonies (6-CD set)
Orch: Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Cond: Neville Marriner
Label: Philips


-8 Symphonies (4-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karl Bohm
Label: DG

Zubin Mehta: A Seventieth Birthday Tribute (6-CD set)
Label: Decca

Chandos: Milestones (30-CD set)
Label: Chandos

Grainger:

-Orchestral Works, Vol. 1
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

-Orchestral Works, Vol. 2
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

-Orchestral Works, Vol. 3
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

Ireland:

-Piano Concerto; Mai-Dun, Legend
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond; Bryden Thomson
Label: Chandos


-A Downland Suite, Orchestral Poem (World Premiere), etc.
Orch: City of London Sinfonia
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos


-Greater Love Hath No Man
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

Smetana:

-The Moldau/Liszt: Les Preludes/Sibelius: Finlandia
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Orchestral Works (2-CD set)
Orch: Boston Symphony, Bavarian Radio Symphony, Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Kubelik, James Levine
Label: DG


-Ma Vlast/My Fatherland
Orch: Israel Philharmonic
Cond: Zubin Mehta
Label: Sony

Berwald:

-Overtures, Concertos, Symphonies (3-CD)
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Bjorlin
Label: EMI

Delibes:

-The 3 Ballets (4-CD set)
Orch: National Philharmonic, New Philharmonia, Covent Garden
Cond: R. Bonynge
Label: Decca

Busoni:

-Piano Concerto
Orch: Cleveland Orch.
Cond: Dohnanyl
Label: Telarc





Gounod:

-The 2 Symphonies; Faust Ballet Music
Orch: Acad. Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Cond: N. Marriner
Label: Philips

Szymanowski:

-Symphonies 3 & 4, Violin Concertos, Orchestral Songs (4-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphonies #2-4, Harnasie, 2 Mazurkas, Concert Overture in E (2-CD set)
Orch: Polish Radio Symphony, Polish National Radio Symphony
Cond: Antoni Wit, Jerzy Semkov, Jacek Kaspszyk
Label: EMI

Schoenberg:

-Verklarte Nacht; Pelleas und Melisande
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-The Romantic Side Of…Arnold Schoenberg
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond; Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

Hindemith:

-Orchestral Works (3-CD set, out-of-print)
Orch: San Francisco Symphony, Leipzig Gewandaus
Cond: Herbert Blomstedt
Label: Decca

-Mathias der Maler; Nobilissima Visione, Symphonic Metamorphosis
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond; Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc






Orff:

-Carmina Burana
Orch: Berlin Deutschen Opernhauses Orchester
Cond: Eugen Jochum
Label: DG

Faure:

Faure/Durufle: Requiem
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Robert Shaw
Label: Telarc

-Pelleas et Melisande; Masques Et Bergamasques (2-CD set)
Orch: Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse
Cond: Michel Plasson
Label: EMI


----------



## xJuanx (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow! I'm stunned. I think this thread depresses me lol!


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

I keep an inventory of my entire classical collection. I wished I had done this with my jazz collection years ago.

I don't really have that much in retrospect. I mean there are more people on this very site that would make my collection look like an amateur's.

But I like orchestral works and that's almost the bulk of my collection and I'm grateful to be able to have this collection.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I think you and I have similar taste. The only major thing that's different is that I don't mind atonal music and Messiaen. But generally, we're on a similar wavelength. I also like the late romantic and C20th repertoire. I have far less than you (say, 100-150 Cds) but I have at least one or more Cds of most of those composers (not the more exotic ones like Langaard, Hovhannes, Delius, Grofe).

I have a suggestion, which is what I'm doing, as I'm beginning to be a bit tired of just listening to orchestral. So I am beginning to make a foray into the chamber music of those composers that I love. Like, for example, the other day I bought a CD of Bliss' chamber works (_String Quartet No.2 & Clarinet Quintet_) and a while back I got one of Walton (_String Quartet & Piano Quartet_). Apart from these & Schubert's _Trout Quintet & Rosamunde Quartet_, the only chamber works I have is quite a number of works for string orchestra (Britten, Myaskovsky, Shostakovich, Janacek, Suchon, Tippett, Vaughan Williams, Bartok, Hindemith, Prokofiev, etc.).

So, if you're (like me) not really into opera or solo instrumental (I have a few cds of these two genres, but not much), a good way to expand your collection further is to get into the great chamber works by the orchestral composers which you already own. That's if you like chamber, of course! I assume you do to a degree, because I saw that you have a CD of Janacek's chamber music.


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

Andre said:


> I think you and I have similar taste. The only major thing that's different is that I don't mind atonal music and Messiaen. But generally, we're on a similar wavelength. I also like the late romantic and C20th repertoire. I have far less than you (say, 100-150 Cds) but I have at least one or more Cds of most of those composers (not the more exotic ones like Langaard, Hovhannes, Delius, Grofe).
> 
> I have a suggestion, which is what I'm doing, as I'm beginning to be a bit tired of just listening to orchestral. So I am beginning to make a foray into the chamber music of those composers that I love. Like, for example, the other day I bought a CD of Bliss' chamber works (_String Quartet No.2 & Clarinet Quintet_) and a while back I got one of Walton (_String Quartet & Piano Quartet_). Apart from these & Schubert's _Trout Quintet & Rosamunde Quartet_, the only chamber works I have is quite a number of works for string orchestra (Britten, Myaskovsky, Shostakovich, Janacek, Suchon, Tippett, Vaughan Williams, Bartok, Hindemith, Prokofiev, etc.).
> 
> So, if you're (like me) not really into opera or solo instrumental (I have a few cds of these two genres, but not much), a good way to expand your collection further is to get into the great chamber works by the orchestral composers which you already own. That's if you like chamber, of course! I assume you do to a degree, because I saw that you have a CD of Janacek's chamber music.


You see I'm not a big chamber works person. I never have been really. I like hearing what a composer can do with an orchestra, because for me, that's where the true heart and mastery of the composer comes from. Hearing how he can orchestrate a large orchestra and make everything just go together is what inspires me. It's this big puzzle. Every role is important. Even if you only play for 8 measures.

The only reason I have that Janacek box set is because it has orchestral works on it and I paid practically nothing for it.

You should definitely get some Delius, Grofe, Langgaard, and Hohvaness. For Delius check out the composition "In A Summer Garden.." This is the piece that made me a Delius fan. For Grofe check out "Mississippi Suite." Great, great programmatic music. For Langgaard, checkout his Symphony No. 1 under Thomas Dausgaard and the Danish National Symphony Orch. For Hovhaness, checkout "Mysterious Mountain" by Gerald Schwarz (the performance on Telarc with the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic).

For a more detailed analysis, ask Jim (Handlebar). He's the resident Hohvaness expert. I think he pretty owns every recording there is of him!


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

JTech82 said:


> You see I'm not a big chamber works person. I never have been really. I like hearing what a composer can do with an orchestra, because for me, that's where the true heart and mastery of the composer comes from. Hearing how he can orchestrate a large orchestra and make everything just go together is what inspires me. It's this big puzzle. Every role is important. Even if you only play for 8 measures.
> 
> The only reason I have that Janacek box set is because it has orchestral works on it and I paid practically nothing for it.
> 
> ...


Ahh Mr Hovhaness. There is so much you can learn from this master. His effects with an orchestra are underrated and he simply was too prolific in some ways. He has too many works if that can be said. The Delos and Crystal companies have recorded most of his output between them, especially Crystal.

Jim


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

handlebar said:


> Ahh Mr Hovhaness. There is so much you can learn from this master. His effects with an orchestra are underrated and he simply was too prolific in some ways. he has too many works if that can be said. The Delos and Crystal companies have recorded most of his output between them, especially Crystal.
> 
> Jim


I love Hovhaness, but I just directed Andre to you Jim, because you know more about him than I do. As you can see I own a good many recordings, but probably not to the extent of yours of course.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Very Impressive! Especially like the Vaughan Williams & Sibelius collections


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

JTech82 said:


> I love Hovhaness, but I just directed Andre to you Jim, because you know more about him than I do. As you can see I own a good many recordings, but probably not to the extent of yours of course.


Well my good fortune at knowing some of the people who were part of Hovhaness life and personally had friendships with him play a role in my collection. The pianist Martin Berkofsky helped me in many ways to know the man better and understand his music. So I collected everything I could get my hands including all of the Crystal collection,all the Delos and Koch CD's as well as unpublished recordings,videos,interviews with many people who knew him and radio programs from the 60's,70's and 80's. I would say it numbers well over 100 discs.

So while I'm by no means an expert,I can definitely say I enjoy the composers works and want to tell others about it. Thanks for mentioning him. I appreciate it.

Jim


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

C71 said:


> Very Impressive! Especially like the Vaughan Williams & Sibelius collections


But C71, the Sibelius collection is several recordings of the same dozen pieces or so, the symphonies and the tone poems.* No songs (unless Luonnotar gets on a tone poem disc), no opera, no incidental music (except the bits that get on tone poem discs), no piano music, no string quartets. No _Lemminkainen,_ can that be true? [Edit: no, I see that that Berglund set has Luonnotar, two of the four _Lemminkainen_ pieces, and some bits of some incidental music pieces.]

Indeed, my thought about this collection, aside from the obvious, was that JTech82 has got a lot of unexplored territory to explore! Lucky him (or her)!! (You'll find that once you've gotten those other pieces in other genres, the symphonies and tone poems will mean so much more. I spent many years perfectly happy with Dvořák's symphonies and tone poems (and the cello concerto, yes) but once I'd heard the oper)as and chamber works and songs and choral works, hearing the symphonies, et cetera, was more delightful.)

*And the violin concerto, yes.


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

some guy said:


> But C71, the Sibelius collection is several recordings of the same dozen pieces or so, the symphonies and the tone poems.* No songs (unless Luonnotar gets on a tone poem disc), no opera, no incidental music (except the bits that get on tone poem discs), no piano music, no string quartets. No _Lemminkainen,_ can that be true? [Edit: no, I see that that Berglund set has Luonnotar, two of the four _Lemminkainen_ pieces, and some bits of some incidental music pieces.].


That's the genius of classical music Some Guy. You can have 12 recordings of Rimsky-Korsakov's "Scheherazade" and they all sound different from each other. If you think they all sound the same, then you're not listening hard enough.

As far as "exploring," I do have a ways to go maybe in your own point-of-view, but I'm into the orchestral works NOT operas or chamber works. Oh and I have plenty of concertos. If you actually knew the contents of many of these box sets, then you wouldn't have said anything about concertos. I own plenty of them.

My entire collection is based on my own personal preferences and my own likes. Do you buy what you like or what somebody else says you should like? Nobody knows you better than you do.

I'm anxious to see other people's collections. For all who have their collections filed on the computer please share with everybody else. I'd love to see what everybody owns.


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

handlebar said:


> Well my good fortune at knowing some of the people who were part of Hovhaness life and personally had friendships with him play a role in my collection. The pianist Martin Berkofsky helped me in many ways to know the man better and understand his music. So I collected everything I could get my hands including all of the Crystal collection,all the Delos and Koch CD's as well as unpublished recordings,videos,interviews with many people who knew him and radio programs from the 60's,70's and 80's. I would say it numbers well over 100 discs.
> 
> So while I'm by no means an expert,I can definitely say I enjoy the composers works and want to tell others about it. Thanks for mentioning him. I appreciate it.
> 
> Jim


Wow, that's awesome, Jim. Hovhaness' music means a great deal to me. He's a composer I wished people knew more about. But people can educate themselves and it's up them to show an interest in this man's work. Fine art will always be there for those who are interested in it. All you and I can do is spread the word.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

JTech82 said:


> You see I'm not a big chamber works person. I never have been really. I like hearing what a composer can do with an orchestra, because for me, that's where the true heart and mastery of the composer comes from. Hearing how he can orchestrate a large orchestra and make everything just go together is what inspires me. It's this big puzzle. Every role is important. Even if you only play for 8 measures.
> 
> For a more detailed analysis, ask Jim (Handlebar). He's the resident Hohvaness expert. I think he pretty owns every recording there is of him!


Well, I myself am not a chamber music person, either, but there are just some pieces in the repertoire that I can't be without. Like the Walton quartet I mentioned above, the Janacek quartets, and I also have a 2 cd set of chamber works by Surinach, Hindemith, Bloch, Stravinsky, Rozsa, Tcherepnin & Korngold played by the New World Quartet which is superb. I also wouldn't mind getting Sibelius' only quartet, _Voices Intimae_. I am also not familiar with Bartok's quartets.

Basically, for me, this music has to have drive & passion. I prefer the modern C20th repertoire in this genre, although I don't mind a bit of Schubert or Brahms. I'm not a big fan of Mozart or Beethoven's quartets. But as I said, I really dig C20th works for string orchestra. To me, this is only second to the full orchestra, its range of expression can be very rich and deep.

I think I will keep Hovhannes in mind. I saw some of his works on Naxos in the record store I frequent here in Sydney, so I will buy some sooner or later & I'll try to get the work you mentioned. But I don't mind symphonies or concertos by any C20th composer really, & I know he wrote prolifically in these genres, so I'll probably like it.

I have heard Delius & Grofe before, but I can't say it was memorable. But unlike the other 3, I have never heard of or seen any Langgaard. Experiencing his music would definitely be interesting...


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

Andre said:


> I have heard Delius & Grofe before, but I can't say it was memorable. But unlike the other 3, I have never heard of or seen any Langgaard. Experiencing his music would definitely be interesting...


I don't think you've heard Delius' "In A Summer Garden" by Richard Hickox and the Bournemouth Symphony, because if you did we wouldn't be having this discussion! 

I will say that in order to understand Delius you have to understand "impressionism." He wrote music that "paints" pictures in your mind and takes you to a setting, but you can look at his music as well as Ravel, Debussy, or Dukas for that matter and tell that they're composing music for some purpose other than to move you. They compose music that is fresh, abstract, but very melodic.

In terms of understanding Grofe, I think a person should understand more about him. Listen to William T. Stromberg's version of "Mississippi Suite" on Naxos and tell me that isn't a beautiful piece that will reward you after several listens. If you're not touched by this piece, then move onto somebody else.

Andre, there is great beauty to be found everywhere. Some people can look at something from many different angles, but the best music hits us sooner or later. It might not be today or next week, but in time I believe you will appreciate Delius, Grofe, and eventually Langgaard.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

JTech82 said:


> I like hearing *what a composer can do with an orchestra*, because for me, that's where the true heart and mastery of the composer comes from.


I find it funny that amongst musicians I tend to find the opposite idea as a common thought: the true mastership of a composer is challenged (and proved, if so) on chamber works. That might find support on the intimacy of chamber music and the relative lack of resources, when compared to orchestral forces.

On the other hand, it's quite adventurous to say, for example, that you know Brahms, if you are only acquainted to nine of his works (the concerti, symphonies and overtures); while you are intentionally avoiding his sonatas, intermezzi, songs and choral works.


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> I find it funny that amongst musicians I tend to find the opposite idea as a common thought: the true mastership of a composer is challenged (and proved, if so) on chamber works. That might find support on the intimacy of chamber music and the relative lack of resources, when compared to orchestral forces.
> 
> On the other hand, it's quite adventurous to say, for example, that you know Brahms, if you are only acquainted to nine of his works (the concerti, symphonies and overtures); while you are intentionally avoiding his sonatas, intermezzi, songs and choral works.


That's your opinion and your welcome to it, but I like many things besides symphonies and concertos. If you noticed I said orchestral works.

I know Brahms, I know Mahler, I know Ravel, and the reason I know them is because I know what I like hearing from them. I have never heard much chamber music I liked. Does that make me ignorant because I dislike the chamber stuff? I don't like sonatas and I'm not a big fan of choral works, unless it's with orchestral accompaniment, like Carl Orff's "Carmina Burana," for example. I know there's work beyond the orchestral, so that within itself doesn't make me ignorant, it just means I know what I like.

I think the problem is many people try to inject what they like and suggest things that the other person cares nothing about. I have flat out told everybody here I'm only a fan of orchestral works, which includes tone poems, concertos, and "choral symphonies" as Berlioz coined the phrase.

I also like the orchestral works, because it not only challenges the composer, but it challenges the conductor and the orchestras. I just like the big sound of an orchestra and I'm just expressing what I like and what I don't like. If you want to argue with me about what I like, then that's your prerogative, but I'm not going to do it.


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

I wonder how JTech82 would distinguish ontologically between a piece composed for orchestra then arranged for chamber ensemble or solo instrument, or vice versa.
All the notes are the same - where's the difference? How can timbre and density of sound and texture skew our judgement to such an extent?


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

Herzeleide said:


> I wonder how JTech82 would distinguish ontologically between a piece composed for orchestra then arranged for chamber ensemble or solo instrument, or vice versa.
> All the notes are the same - where's the difference? How can timbre and density of sound and texture skew our judgement to such an extent?


Again, Herzeleide you're failure to read is baffling. What part of I enjoy orchestral work only do you not understand?

I like a big orchestrated sound. I like the sound of a large orchestra. I like hearing how 15 violin players work as a team to achieve a cohesive whole.

For example, take Schoenberg's "Verklarte Nacht." It was originally arranged for string quartet was it not? I like hearing how a small chamber piece like "Verklarte Nacht" sounds when arranged for string orchestra. I enjoy that large sound. Yes the notes are the same, but their much more broader in the respect that it's now arranged for an orchestra.

Anyway, I think I made my point which is I like what I like and you don't have any credentials.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Since you're a symphony nut, I can't help but noticing Balakirev is missing from your collection.


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

jezbo said:


> Since you're a symphony nut, I can't help but noticing Balakirev is missing from your collection.


Well Jezbo I'm just getting warmed up. 

This isn't even half of what else I would like to own. There are so many composers out there. I'll get to Balakirev at some point in my journey.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

JTech82 said:


> That's the genius of classical music Some Guy. You can have 12 recordings of Rimsky-Korsakov's "Scheherazade" and they all sound different from each other. If you think they all sound the same, then you're not listening hard enough.


Well, what I really think is that one "knows" a piece better the more different performances of it one hears.



JTech82 said:


> As far as "exploring," I do have a ways to go maybe in your own point-of-view, but I'm into the orchestral works NOT operas or chamber works. Oh and I have plenty of concertos. If you actually knew the contents of many of these box sets, then you wouldn't have said anything about concertos. I own plenty of them.


I never said anything about concertos other than that you owned the Sibelius violin concerto. (My remarks were specifically about Sibelius, not the other folks.) I don't know how much of "a ways" you have to go; I was merely remarking that there was some discovery fun left to you with Sibelius. Opera and chamber works are fun, too.



JTech82 said:


> I'm anxious to see other people's collections. For all who have their collections filed on the computer please share with everybody else. I'd love to see what everybody owns.


Indeed. And when we try to share with you, you snipe at us for presuming to tell you what you should like!! No thanks!! (Besides, you don't want to hear about all the opera and chamber music I own, do you?)


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

JTech82 said:


> Again, Herzeleide you're failure to read is baffling. What part of I enjoy orchestral work only do you not understand?
> 
> I like a big orchestrated sound. I like the sound of a large orchestra. I like hearing how 15 violin players work as a team to achieve a cohesive whole.
> 
> ...


The point you appear to be making is that instrumental forces are more important to you than the actual notes.

Do you extend this feeling towards guitar music? Do you not like playing/listening to Tarrega, Albeniz, Sor?


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

JTech82 said:


> you're failure to read


The irony!


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

You're failure to read? Goodness, there was me thinking you were Herzeleide..


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

JTech82 said:


> Berwald:
> 
> -Overtures, Concertos, Symphonies (3-CD)
> Orch: Royal Philharmonic
> ...


Can you recommend this set?


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> Can you recommend this set?


Yes, I can he's great and that's a great set.


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

some guy said:


> Indeed. And when we try to share with you, you snipe at us for presuming to tell you what you should like!! No thanks!! (Besides, you don't want to hear about all the opera and chamber music I own, do you?)


No, Some Guy when you tried to share with me you basically told me what you think I should be listening to. I don't like that.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

JTech82 said:


> Yes, I can he's great and that's a great set.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Herzeleide said:


> The point you appear to be making is that instrumental forces are more important to you than the actual notes.


Or that orchestral works deserve more attention because, mixing lots of instruments, they can be more complex. Just look what Schubert accomplishes with a tenor and an accompanying piano which is very transparent.

One day, JTech82, while listening and enjoying chamber music, you will remember us. No matter how strongly you reject our words now, the day will come when you will find yourself enjoying lieder and sonatas.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

JTech82 said:


> No, Some Guy when you tried to share with me you basically told me what you think I should be listening to. I don't like that.


Too funny!! I never did any such thing. I congratulated you on all the good stuff waiting for you.

You, on the other hand.... Here's some advice of yours to Andre:



JTech82 said:


> _n order to understand Delius you have to understand "impressionism." ...
> 
> In terms of understanding Grofe, I think a person should understand more about him. Listen to William T. Stromberg's version of "Mississippi Suite" on Naxos....
> 
> Andre, there is great beauty to be found everywhere._


_

Yes. My point!!



JTech82 said:



Some people can look at something from many different angles, but the best music hits us sooner or later. It might not be today or next week, but in time I believe you will appreciate Delius, Grofe, and eventually Langgaard.

Click to expand...

Yes. Just as you, if you're lucky, will one day appreciate chamber music and opera._


----------



## Harrille (Apr 6, 2015)

How many people bought albums on the basis of the cover art? I admit with a little guilt that it was the art work of Karajans Bruckner (the wing in the sand) that got me interested.


----------

